# Canon Celebrates the Production of 250 Million Digital Cameras



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 27, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16172"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16172">Tweet</a></div>
<span style="line-height: 1.5em;">Another achievement by the world’s first camera manufacturer. The joint production of DSLRs and compact cameras surpassed 250 million units. Canon </span><a style="line-height: 1.5em;" href="http://www.canon.com/news/2014/mar27e-2.html">press release</a><span style="line-height: 1.5em;">:</span></p>
<p><strong>Canon celebrates production of 250 million digital cameras

</strong>TOKYO, Japan, March 27, 2014—Canon Inc. today celebrated a camera-manufacturing milestone as combined production of the Company’s compact digital and interchangeable-lens digital cameras surpassed 250 million units on January 31, 2014.</p>
<p>Canon, a company that has continuously produced cameras since its founding in 1937, began producing and marketing digital cameras in the mid 1990s. In 1995, when film cameras were still the norm, Canon launched its first digital camera, the professional-model EOS DCS 3* digital SLR camera.</p>
<p>At the time, compact cameras were leading the digital shift within the camera industry. In 1996, Canon announced its market entry with the introduction of the PowerShot 600, the Company’s first compact digital camera. In 2000, amid the market’s rapid growth, Canon launched the IXY DIGITAL (PowerShot S100 or DIGITAL IXUS in markets outside of Japan), featuring a ground-breaking compact, stylish body design that set the trend for compact digital cameras.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Subsequent models released by the Company reflected the diverse evolution of compact digital cameras with models becoming increasingly compact and lightweight, achieving higher sensitivity, incorporating more enhanced automatic functions, and realizing greater network connectivity. This evolution fueled robust growth as Canon’s cumulative production of compact digital cameras surpassed the 100-million-unit mark in 2008, and broke through the 200-million-unit threshold in December 2013. Aiming to further extend its production volume, in 2014 Canon launched a new lineup of compact digital cameras that let users enjoy high value-added photography, including the PowerShot G1 X Mark II, designed to deliver the highest levels of imaging performance, and the new-concept-model PowerShot N100.</p>
<p>As for interchangeable-lens digital cameras, while the market in the mid 1990s had consisted primarily of professional models, with the start of the 2000s, the segment rapidly took off. In 2000, Canon launched the EOS D30, developed as a “next-generation standard digital SLR camera” to satisfy the needs of a wide user base, from advanced photo enthusiasts to professional users. In 2003, Canon again led the market with the introduction of the entry-level-model EOS Kiss Digital (EOS Digital Rebel or EOS 300D), which set the stage for dramatic expansion of the market.</p>
<p>Since that time, Canon has successively launched innovative products that capitalize on the Company’s strengths in CMOS sensors, image processors and EF lenses, such as the professional-model EOS-1 series and EOS 5D series targeting advanced-amateur users, as well as the compact-camera-system EOS M series. As a result, in 2005, production of Canon interchangeable-lens digital cameras reached 25 million units and, in February 2014, surpassed 50 million units. Among the new products worthy of note that contributed to the realization of this milestone were the EOS 70D, featuring innovative Dual Pixel CMOS AF autofocus technology, and the entry-level EOS Kiss X7 (EOS Rebel SL1 or EOS 100D), which combines a ground-breaking compact, lightweight body design with advanced basic performance.</p>
<p>Canon will continue to refine its diverse imaging technologies based on its core optical technologies, striving to produce exceptional and reliable cameras and lenses that cater to the varying needs of photographers—from first-time users to advanced amateurs and professionals—while contributing to expanding the culture of photographic and video imaging.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 27, 2014)

Hooray and Cheers!

Let's hope they will release more than just press notes so that by releasing new, good and innovative cameras and lenses the numbers of produced and sold equipment can increase furthermore...


----------



## unfocused (Mar 27, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> Another achievement by the world’s first camera manufacturer.



World's first camera manufacturer? I don't think so.


----------



## Jon Gilchrist (Mar 27, 2014)

How many of the 250 million have you owned? I'm at 5, which is something like .0000002% (decimal may be off).


----------



## dgatwood (Mar 27, 2014)

Pretty cool. In other news, Apple (according to rumor sites) just sold its 500 millionth iPhone.

Ain't perspective fun.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 27, 2014)

Happy for Canon and proud to be a Canon user ... but how about some awesome instant rebates to celebrate this awesome achievement ... no mail-in-rebates please, coz some of us are not US citizens. ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi dgatwood. 
Apple may have sold/produced 500,000,000 phones but most in the UK are not sold to end users in the true sense of the word, they are given away with contracts for connection to a service provider. I don't know how it is done elsewhere. Even outright purchase of an iPhone is only in the same sort of price range as an entry level DSLR+lens kit, just to put things in to perspective! ;D

Cheers Graham.



dgatwood said:


> Pretty cool. In other news, Apple (according to rumor sites) just sold its 500 millionth iPhone.
> 
> Ain't perspective fun.


----------



## photonius (Mar 27, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Another achievement by the world’s first camera manufacturer.
> ...



maybe bad translation, "leading", or "first in sales" (as per the other article), etc.


----------



## Arctic Photo (Mar 27, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> Pretty cool. In other news, Apple (according to rumor sites) just sold its 500 millionth iPhone.
> 
> Ain't perspective fun.


you might want to check that number again


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 28, 2014)

Arctic Photo said:


> dgatwood said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty cool. In other news, Apple (according to rumor sites) just sold its 500 millionth iPhone.
> ...


The number is absolutely correct http://www.forbes.com/sites/markrogowsky/2014/03/25/without-much-fanfare-apple-has-sold-its-500-millionth-iphone/


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 28, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> Pretty cool. In other news, Apple (according to rumor sites) just sold its 500 millionth iPhone.
> 
> Ain't perspective fun.





Valvebounce said:


> Hi dgatwood.
> Apple may have sold/produced 500,000,000 phones but most in the UK are not sold to end users in the true sense of the word, they are given away with contracts for connection to a service provider. I don't know how it is done elsewhere. Even outright purchase of an iPhone is only in the same sort of price range as an entry level DSLR+lens kit, just to put things in to perspective! ;D
> 
> Cheers Graham.


They are not "given away in contracts", the cost of the iPhone is very much built into the contract ... in fact you actually pay a lot more that way over a period of 2 years, than buying it outright. Remember that in addition to 500 million iPhones that cost as much "as an entry level DSLR+lens kit", they've also got billions of paid downloads ... whereas majority of the "entry level DSLR+lens kit" buyers will most likely do not buy another DSLR or lens for many years (if not never) ... but an iPhone buyer uses it every single day + it generates an eco system which benefits not just Apple but also the service providers, music industry, websites advertisers, accessory manufacturers etc etc to name just a few ... and I'm pretty sure majority of iPhone users upgrade to newer models at least once in 2 years, if not less.
Just to put things in "perspective", 500 million iPhones = 500 million digital cameras (as all of them have/had a camera) which are used *far more* than any digital camera Canon ever made 
Regardless of its "poor" image quality an iPhone camera is far more useful and handy than any digital camera Canon has ever made.
I bought my Canon EF 70-200 f/2.8 L IS for $1849 (when it was on sale at B&H and it is my most "expensive" lens to date), but from the time I bought that lens I have spent over $3300 on 5 iPhones (2 for me & 3 for the wife) and I'm pretty sure I'd out spend my most "expensive" lens by at at least twice as much by the time I buy another lens of that price range ... and I think majority of iPhone users/buyers spend more money than majority of digital camera users/buyers.
http://www.forbes.com/sites/markrogowsky/2014/03/25/without-much-fanfare-apple-has-sold-its-500-millionth-iphone/


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 28, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> dgatwood said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty cool. In other news, Apple (according to rumor sites) just sold its 500 millionth iPhone.
> ...



But how much of that time spent on the iPhone, is taking pictures, and how much is spent looking at porn or playing candy crush? And is streaming video and playing games, worth spending $3300? I submit that it is not.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi Rienzphotoz. 
Whilst you and I can work this out, I have seen to many friends, family and general public taken in by the free handset to believe that the majority of people don't fall for this marketing ploy, if you don't believe me stand in any phone store and listen to the "ooh this handset is free on the £45/ month for 24 months contract" I understand the no such thing as a free lunch mantra, but if people believe they are getting it free it, in my opinion, skews the figures. I stand by my statement about the cost ratio, and everyone these days needs a the latest smart phone but not a camera! I understand the benefit in general to the network operator etc that you mention but I think it is fairly secondary to the main issue raised here. 
Just to prove I too have paid too much for phones, I was one of two people in the factory who had a wap phone when the trade centre towers were hit, I had a crowd round me waiting on my updates from the Internet! ;D

Cheers Graham.



Rienzphotoz said:


> dgatwood said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty cool. In other news, Apple (according to rumor sites) just sold its 500 millionth iPhone.
> ...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 28, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > dgatwood said:
> ...


I don't know about you  but I do not watch porn on my phone or play games (the only game I play is Chess on my phone) ... I have over 50 GB of photography, videography & photoshop tutorials from Kelby, Lynda, Creative Live etc on my phone ... the phone also takes care of my online banking, expense tracking & it works as a scanner for many of my documents, receipts etc, it has user manuals for my cameras, photography, photoshop & technology related magazines & e-books. For me and many like me its worth the money spent on it ... plus when I sell the phone, I get at least 50% of the purchase value.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 28, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Rienzphotoz.
> Whilst you and I can work this out, I have seen to many friends, family and general public taken in by the free handset to believe that the majority of people don't fall for this marketing ploy, if you don't believe me stand in any phone store and listen to the "ooh this handset is free on the £45/ month for 24 months contract" I understand the no such thing as a free lunch mantra, but if people believe they are getting it free it, in my opinion, skews the figures. I stand by my statement about the cost ratio, and everyone these days needs a the latest smart phone but not a camera! I understand the benefit in general to the network operator etc that you mention but I think it is fairly secondary to the main issue raised here.
> Just to prove I too have paid too much for phones, I was one of two people in the factory who had a wap phone when the trade centre towers were hit, I had a crowd round me waiting on my updates from the Internet! ;D
> 
> Cheers Graham.


I don't know about your gullible friends, family and general public that you know, but when mobile service providers advertise for iPhone contracts, they do not advertise it as "free" iPhone. I hope you know that when they say 250 million digital cameras, they are not talking about only DSLRs, the figures also include the cheapest Canon point and shoot digital cameras such as Power Shot A2500 which retail for $59 ... now contrast this with the cheapest contract for an iPhone and work out the math. Also, the 250 million sales figure they've quoted here is from their first Digital camera, which I believe is over 18 years ago ... whereas the sales figure of 500 million iPhones is less than 7 years ago. By your own admission you have said that you "too have paid too much for phones", so now, going back to the commet about "putting things in perspective", the 250 million digital cameras, which Canon sold (in over 18 years), is nowhere close to the amount of iPhones sold by Apple in less than 7 years


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 28, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



At the moment, I am sitting in an equipment hut watching a groundstation track a new satellite... I have an iPad in hand and am taking movies of the spectrum analyzer screens to capture signal anomalies as the dish tracks... say what you will about iphones and the like, but sometimes they are usefull to have...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 28, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > CarlTN said:
> ...



I design experiments with several scientific apps and read scientific journals on my iPhone, check email, call into meetings remotely, and even read the occasional novel. 

Apparently some people have a hard time dragging their mind out of the gutter.


----------



## Arctic Photo (Mar 28, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Arctic Photo said:
> 
> 
> > dgatwood said:
> ...


And I need to think before I write. I assumed it was implied Apple sold 500 million units last year. Not in total.


----------



## Arctic Photo (Mar 28, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


And I'm happy I work with mobile solutions with all people using it in different ways. I believe Carl meant it as a figure of speach. Porn used to be a main driver for internet, both in terms of traffic and in terms of technical innovations. I am happy to admit that I have never watched and will never watch porn. But as a business driver one shouldn't underestimate it. Your science apps would likely not be available hadn't it been for porn consumers.

I use my S4 for many professional and private tasks, even taking some photos. But they have many limitations due to the form factoe.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 29, 2014)

Arctic Photo said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...


and don't forget gaming... a lot of work in high performance e computing is driven by the gaming industry.


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 30, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



My point is, most people do those things on their phones. I don't, because I don't even have a smartphone. And I watch tv on a tv. If I need to watch a tutorial or read something, I much prefer to do it on my desktop.

So no, for me it's definitely not worth paying thousands of dollars to be able to do those things on a 4 or 5 inch screen, rather it seems idiotic. To each their own I guess. For travel, finding restaurants, or searching for other ways to spend disposable income while touring resorts or other luxurious pursuits, no doubt smartphones come in handy! And if the day ever comes that I have children, I won't be paying $1000 a month (or however much it would cost by then) just so my kids could do similar frivolous things...I only say this because I don't know many people, even in my relatively immediate family and friends, who don't spend at least $300 per month on their family's wireless plans (this is for children under age 16, too). What an idiotic waste of money!


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 30, 2014)

Arctic Photo said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Thanks Arctic...and tisk tisk, I say any man who claims they've never looked at porn is a liar, but then...that's par for the course with some people (and by porn I mean even a photograph...some of the photos on this site are almost soft core porn!). But no, I don't own a smartphone, and if I did, I would not view anything like that on it! But if you want to pretend billions of males don't view porn on their smartphones, go right ahead. Doesn't mean it doesn't happen. It even happens on work desktop machines, at least if you work for the government. I saw it on the news! If porn is not the main driver for the internet, or mobile internet, it's only because gaming and streaming cinematic movies such as from Netflix, are definitely now taking up all the bandwidth.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 31, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Arctic Photo said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


Just to set the record straight, I said "I do not watch porn on my phone"  ... for such activities I prefer to use my 60 inch TV ... coz the viewing pleasure on a big screen is more appropriate  ;D ... and I totally agree that most of the people who claim they've never looked at porn are liars.
Just to make sure that I am still on the subject of Canon's 250 million digital cameras, let me say that they are not a single one of those 250 million cameras are good for watching such pleasurable activities. ;D


----------



## Arctic Photo (Mar 31, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Arctic Photo said:
> ...


So now two of the people I like and follow on this forum has called me a liar 8)
Use the cameras to capture it, not watch it


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 31, 2014)

Arctic Photo said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > CarlTN said:
> ...


I said "most people" ... obviously you are not like us unholy people ;D ... use the cameras to capture it and watch it on big screen.  ;D


----------



## CarlTN (Mar 31, 2014)

Arctic, I take you at your word! As for capturing porn, I'm not sure I could work under those conditions! 

And back to the topic, I agree it's a shame that most of those 250 million units, are not DSLRs.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 2, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> I'm not sure I could work under those conditions!


What does that mean? ;D  ;D  ;D


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 2, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure I could work under those conditions!
> ...



Haha, let's just leave that to the imagination!


----------

